# Music ID



## gllh (Mar 28, 2014)

Greetings fellow classical enthusiasts! Can anyone identify the underlying music behind this old news reel?

```
[URL=http://player.ina.fr/player/embed/CAF97507056/1/1b0bd203fbcd702f9bc9b10ac3d0fc21/460/259]http://player.ina.fr/player/embed/CAF97507056/1/1b0bd203fbcd702f9bc9b10ac3d0fc21/460/259[/URL]
```
(In case the Video doesn't display, here's the link:http://www.ina.fr/contenus-editoriaux/articles-editoriaux/relations-france-chine it's the second to last video titled: "Lettres de créance : Huang Chen à l'Elysée, 6 juin 1964"

Kind Regards.
:tiphat:


----------

